# New Member, here



## Falkor50 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi everyone I am a newbie to this site and I have been looking for something to keep me busy all day at work. I have read some real good posts and am very excited to engage in some of these conversations. I am Falkor50 and look forward to some great conversations and hopefully we all can learn something together.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... FYI, I moved your post from the middle of TPBM to Basic, where it should be.

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome, happy posting.


----------



## imalko (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome mate! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## piet (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome from the netherlands! show us your models
Piet.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, Falkor50!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard Falkor.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 12, 2009)

welocome onboard from Norway


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

G'day mate, greetings and happy landings from the land of Oz


----------



## Pong (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from the Philippines!


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2009)

Howdy from Texas

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome Falk! If you're looking for something to do, check this....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/forums-20-funniest-threads-16791.html


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome Falkor. Hope you enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us do. And yes NJ, it should be a pole.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2009)

G'day mate!


----------



## gepp (Nov 13, 2009)

G'day from Australia Falkor50
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2009)

Calgary, Alberta, Canada says hello!


----------

